

Why The 'Reasons to Ban Handheld Devices Article" is Wrong, Stupid - mfitten
http://nostrikethat.com/2014/03/10/10-reasons-why-the-10-reasons-to-ban-handheld-devices-article-is-stupid/

======
ta223
This comment pretty much sums it up:

    
    
      I, too, have not read the original article and have no urge
      to. This article is brilliant and just my cup of smart-
      ass-take-that kind of writing.

~~~
tempodox
I concur. Besides, who believes what HuffPo says, anyway?

~~~
ta223
To clarify: The quality of the comment I quoted is indicative of the quality
of TFA.

------
MartinCron
Can we change the title to match the page's title: "10 reasons why the '10
reasons to ban handheld devices' article is wrong, stupid" ?

That way people can see that it's sloppy click-bait listicle + "funny" picture
garbage and ignore it as I wish that I had?

------
npsimons
_. . . from HuffPost_

Well there's your first problem.

------
robotron
So, you sell apps for children or something?

